# spreaders



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

What kind of spreaders are you guys running?

Looking to do a boss tgs 600 on my JK. The tgs 300 just seems too small. Id rather pay the $500 more and get the ability to run 200 more lbs of salt and I call also wire my truck to use it on there as well if needed. I got a quote for $2k installed, I thought it was pretty pricey but it sure be nice to have all my lots salted. 

There is a Sno-way dealer close by me as well. Anyone have experience with either


----------



## Premierplowing (Oct 8, 2009)

I’m looking at the SaltDogg tgs03....Angelos sells them for under $1300. You can run a vibrator on these, so bulk salt can be used. I’ve been really happy with my SaltDogg box salter.


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

Ended up going with the boss unit. Tgs 
600


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

I run a 600 and installed it myself. I actually really like it but when you fill it with rock salt sometimes you do have to give the spinner a boost at first. I've been considering adding an 80lb vibrator to it.


----------

